# Where to get some laws....



## TEXAN AVIATOR (Feb 25, 2009)

I don't seem to be able to find a decent set of 31s that are used so I guess i should start looking new. Who has the best prices on some 31s?


Thanks!
Jeremy


----------



## Yesterday (Jan 2, 2009)

give Dan a call at that HL place


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

that's what i did. I got a price less than advertised website pricing.


----------



## policebrute750 (Mar 7, 2009)

high lifter, if you are a prostaff member you get 10% off


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

shoot he already got a HONKIN deal on some 31's used. Heck they way they looked used was stretching it! They looked new!!


----------

